# Woher bezieht ihr Trockeneis?



## myvendetta (10. Juni 2008)

Da ich nächste Woche mein Dice fertigstellen werde, wollte ich erst einmal mit Trockeneis anfangen. Woher bezieht ihr euren "Kühlstoff"?

greetz, myvendetta


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (11. Juni 2008)

myvendetta schrieb:


> Da ich nächste Woche mein Dice fertigstellen werde, wollte ich erst einmal mit Trockeneis anfangen. Woher bezieht ihr euren "Kühlstoff"?
> 
> greetz, myvendetta



ahh..Dice ist Trockeneis was willst du den an "Dice" fertigstellen?^^


----------



## myvendetta (11. Juni 2008)

*totlach*

war wohl zu spät gestern, meinte nen pott


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. Juni 2008)

hiwe kannst du mal anfragen:
Trockeneis-direkt.de by Cleanas e.K.


----------



## der8auer (11. Juni 2008)

Patrickclouds schrieb:


> hiwe kannst du mal anfragen:
> Trockeneis-direkt.de by Cleanas e.K.


 
Dito


----------



## myvendetta (11. Juni 2008)

und was nehmt ihr? gehe doch mal von 3mm aus, oder?


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

kannst auch selbst zerkleinern, is halt arbeit, schmilzt aber auch nich so schnell...

ich würd die 3mm nehmen... vergiss nich isopropanol oder so einzufüllen, damit der kontakt maximal is...


----------



## Black_Beetle (12. Juni 2008)

Entweder versuchst einfahc mal das hier http://inyal.in.funpic.de/ oder schaust mal bei Ebay rein...

Das was im Link zu sehen ist habe ich noch nicht versucht. Im Prinzip bruachste nur CO² zum selber herstellen.


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2008)

Das ist doch sauumständlich und viel bekommst da doch auch nicht raus  Da lass ich mir lieber richtiges liefern


----------



## px2 (14. Juni 2008)

also ich würds bei linde holen


----------



## KvD (14. Juni 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> also ich würds bei linde holen



man kann auch zu viel Geld haben^^


wir holen das hier bei einer Firma die mit Dice reinigt, zahlen da ca 1 pro Kilo kommt wohl auf die laune das chefs an.


Guck doch mal ob es bei dir in der nähe sowas gibt...


----------



## px2 (14. Juni 2008)

linde is teuer? hab ich nicht gewusst is nur meines wissens die einzige Firma in der nöhe die sowas verkauft, denke nicht das es bei uns so etwas in der nähe gibt.

Aber 1 pro Kilogramm, das wäre ja sogar den Transport nach Österreich wert


----------



## Kovsk (14. Juni 2008)

Dann kommt net viel an(nach Österreich)  Also Linde ist echt Apotheke....


----------



## px2 (15. Juni 2008)

wie kommst den da drauf, schneller als mit der post gehts ja wohl kaum


----------



## elmoc (7. Juli 2008)

ich beziehe mein trockeneis von einem kleinen laden in HH fuer 2,30 euro pro kilo.


----------



## Gemil (7. Juli 2008)

in HH?

ich komme aus HH und suche momentan hier einen Shop der Trockeneis anbietet

magst mir die kontakt daten vielelicht geben?


----------



## elmoc (12. Juli 2008)

Gemil schrieb:


> in HH?
> 
> ich komme aus HH und suche momentan hier einen Shop der Trockeneis anbietet
> 
> magst mir die kontakt daten vielelicht geben?



moin...
trockeneis borchert, grosse elbstrasse.
in der nähe vom Frische paradies.
good luck


----------



## Overlocked (13. Juli 2008)

Ihr müsst eigentlich nur unter google mal suchen: LINK


----------



## KvD (14. Juli 2008)

elmoc schrieb:


> ich beziehe mein trockeneis von einem kleinen laden in HH fuer 2,30 euro pro kilo.




der Preis ist aber auch hart!


----------



## theLamer (3. August 2008)

liebherr in winsen (nähe hamburg)


----------



## derNetteMann (2. September 2008)

Hallo, ich bin dice noob. Ich wollte mir 12.5kg dice bestellen. Es kommt am Freitag nachmitag und ich wollte samstag morgen anfangen und bis abends benchen. Und am Sonntag auch noch mal ein bissel. Ich lege das dice auf meinen Quad Radiator. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob das dice reicht oder ob ich mehr brauche.

MfG

dnm


----------



## TheSomberlain (2. September 2008)

Mh, dir ist bewusst, dass die Gefahr besteht, dass dir das Wasser im Radi einfriert?

Für solche Benches kannst du deinen Radi auch in die Tiefkühltruhe legen, selbst das kann schon schief gehen wenn man will! 

Deswegen empfiehlt sich nen Pot für Dice statt so einem Aufbau!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. September 2008)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin dice noob. Ich wollte mir 12.5kg dice bestellen. Es kommt am Freitag nachmitag und ich wollte samstag morgen anfangen und bis abends benchen. Und am Sonntag auch noch mal ein bissel. Ich lege das dice auf meinen Quad Radiator. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob das dice reicht oder ob ich mehr brauche.
> 
> MfG
> 
> dnm



Ich würde nur mit Pot benchen...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

Ähm, vergleiche:
Du willst ein Eis essen und legst es dazu in einen Ofen. 

Also kurz: Lass' es sein - besser benchen mit Pot oder vielleicht doch besser einfach nur mit Wakü.

Gruß,
André


----------



## derNetteMann (2. September 2008)

Wo bekomm ich so einen Pott her, bzw. wo kann ich einen ausleihen, gegen ein entgeld. Bräuchte ja dann auch noch isolation. Das Prob ist spätestens samstag ist das dice da


----------



## TheSomberlain (3. September 2008)

Nimms nicht böse, aber bestell das DICE ab und les dich erstmal richtig ein^^


----------



## Homer (8. September 2008)

Ich kaufe direkt bei Linde  also hol ich selbst ab.
Ist noch nicht mal viel teurer so 2€=1kg aber ich bekomme immer was geschenkt letztes mal sogar über 10 kg^^


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (8. September 2008)

ist das trocken eis oder was das DICE???


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. September 2008)

Dice ist einfach festes Kohlenstoffdioxid (CO2) mit einer Temperatur von -78,4 °C. (laut Wiki )

Gruß,
André


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. September 2008)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> ist das trocken eis oder was das DICE???



Dry Ice. Trockeneis.
Vorteil: Das Zeug verdampft, bei mormalen Eis würde der Pot überlaufen. 
btw am Donnerstag krieg ich 12,5KG


----------



## Kovsk (8. September 2008)

Und das ist zu Deutsch Trockeneis  DICE = DryIce


----------



## CrashStyle (17. September 2008)

Trockeneis-direkt.de by Cleanas e.K. - Trockeneis 3mm Pellets

Was sagt ihr zu dem kennt den wer? Beim suchen im raum Kempten 87435, hab ich nix gefunden was so DICE verkauft!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. September 2008)

Jap, alles wunderbar bei trockeneis-direkt.de


----------



## Jimmy1234 (30. September 2008)

schadet trockeneis den pc komponenten denn gar nicht also ich mein das ist doch im endeffekt wasser was man im form von weissen verdunstungen/kleinen luftwolken sieht


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. September 2008)

Nein, die Kälte schadet nicht. 
Und Trockeneis ist kein Wasser. Trockeneis ist auch nie flüssig, entweder fest (gefroren) oder in Form von Dampf ("erwärmt").
Normales Eis -> H2O -> Wasser
Trockeneis -> CO2 -> Kohlendioxid

Die Gefahr für die HW liegt bei Kondenswasser und eben den hohen Spannungen, die man da wählt.


----------



## Jimmy1234 (1. Oktober 2008)

und wie/wo montiert man solche raidatoren am besten hin?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Oktober 2008)

Radiatoren?! 

Entweder hast du dich jetzt vertan oder ich bin zu doof....

Mir fällt jetzt nicht ein was ein Radiator mit Dice zu tun hat...

Gruß,
André


----------



## Jimmy1234 (1. Oktober 2008)

ehrlich gesagt bin ich ne leihe so in dem bereich ich dachte das wären behälter wo man das ganze trockeneis reintut und irgendwo in der gehäuse des dann montiert :/ bitte um aufklärung plz :<


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Oktober 2008)

Ins Gehäuse tust du gar nichts...
Mit Trockeneis kannst du den PC nicht 24/7 kühlen - das ist nur fürs Benchen gedacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_- Bild von der8auer -_

So sieht ein Pot aus, der besteht meist aus Kupfer und/oder Aluminium und wird das isoliert (das schwarze drumherum).

Dann kommt oben das Dice oder LN2 drin und schon hast du CPU-Temps von -50°C bzw. -200°C. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Jimmy1234 (1. Oktober 2008)

-50°C bzw. -200°C ehm OMG.....und das überlebt sone cpu?


----------



## exa (1. Oktober 2008)

klar wiso sollte sie nicht?? die ist ja aus halbleitermaterial...

das einzige was passieren kann ist das der coldbug auftritt... oder die cpu durch zu viel spannung hops geht...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist nicht das Überleben sondern der sog. "CB" (Coldbug - zu deutsch: _Kältefehler_).

Das Silizium verliert bei einer bestimmten Temperatur die Fähigkeit elektrischen Strom zu leiten. Und wenn das nicht mehr gegeben ist sollte wohl allen klar sein was passiert => nix. 

Der CB ist bei jeder CPU unterschiedlich und muss vor dem Benchen ausgetestet werden, damit man weiß wo der wunde Punkt ist. 

Das eine CPU nur von zu kalter Temperatur kaputt gehen kann wäre mir neu.

Gruß,
André

/edit: Mensch, schon wieder einer schneller. 
Dafür hab ich Groß- und Kleinschreibung....


----------



## jokerx3 (13. Januar 2009)

Trockeneis-direkt.de

Die sind okay, Lieferung kam um 10Uhr obowhl ich die bis spät. 18Uhr bestellt hatte.
3mm pellets, 30kg war massig genug für ein Wochenende.
Hällt auch gut in der Styroporbox. Preis geht auch noch Klar.

mfg jokerx3


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. Januar 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Dry Ice. Trockeneis.
> Vorteil: Das Zeug verdampft, bei mormalen Eis würde der Pot überlaufen.
> btw am Donnerstag krieg ich 12,5KG




Ok danke.

Bei mir gibt es das bei BÖMA und es ist Kostenloss!!! ist so zu sahgen Apfahl.
bei die. warum weis ich nicht. ist mir auch egal.

Hatte es auch mahl auf mein 240 RADI hatte dann mein WASSER TEMP auf -5°C und der CPU wahr nur 15° küller wie vor her

Habe jetzt den RADI in ein Kleinnen Kefrirschrang gehtt kanns gut nun habe ich eine CPU TEMP von MAX 12°C

Bringt aber nur 200mhz mehr wie vor her mit Normahller WAKÜ

ja habe da zu G48+ in meine WAKÜ rein vom AUTO habe ich so gemicht das ich bis -25°C Nikx Gefrirt.

Weil der Gefrirschrank so oder so leüft habe ich den RADI da rein

aber one Lüfter.


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Januar 2009)

Und wie lange willst du den da drinne lassen? Steht dein PC jetzt neber einem Gefrierschrank?


----------



## Genim2008 (18. Januar 2009)

würde mich auch interessieren xD


----------



## iceman650 (3. Februar 2009)

wie viel verdampft eigentlich pro tag inner box?
un wieviel von dem alk un DICE pro tag benchen?
un vor allem : woher bekomm ich n duniek-pot


----------



## Dr.House (3. Februar 2009)

> Wie viel davon am Tag verdampft :



-hängt von der Lagerung ab- draußen,wären es vllt. 1-2 Kg (schwer zu sagen)



> Wieviel am Tag verbraucht wird ?



-hängt davon ab ,welche HW dran kommt und wie lange ?
Nur 2 CPU´s  - da reichen 12,5 Kg für 10 Stunden dauerbenchen.

Spiritus (oder Isopropanol)  -da reichen 200 ml für ne Session locker aus


----------



## viogrande (23. Juni 2009)

Trockeneis gibts auch in Scheiben bei trockeneis4you.org oder einfach googlen unter trockeneis und yara. Die sitzen in Bad Hönningen.


----------



## der8auer (23. Juni 2009)

Ist aber nur unwesentlich billiger und für PCs sind die Pellets einfach die beste DICE-Form


----------



## jokerx3 (20. Juli 2009)

trockeneis-direkt.de
bei mir hat sich das dice 3 tage in der box gehalten. War im Winter in nem Keller, die 30KG box


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juli 2009)

jokerx3 schrieb:


> trockeneis-direkt.de
> bei mir hat sich das dice 3 tage in der box gehalten. War im Winter in nem Keller, die 30KG box



Jap trockeneis-direkt.de ist echt top! Top service und ich kann echt net klagen.


----------



## iceman650 (23. Juli 2009)

bei de dice-apotheke? 

edit: ich könnte schwören, dass hier irgendetwas von linde stand


----------



## Sleepy179 (24. September 2009)

jokerx3 schrieb:


> bei mir hat sich das dice 3 tage in der box gehalten. War im Winter in nem Keller, die 30KG box



Hallo!

Trockeneis an sich ist ungefährlich, aber eine Lagerung im Keller würde ich keineswegs empfehlen! Trockeneis sublimiert und das entstehende gasförmige CO2 ist schwerer als Luft, es sammelt sich unten im Keller. Es besteht dann Erstickungsgefahr! Trockeneis sollte man auch nicht in geschlossenen Fahrzeugen transportieren aus dem gleichen Grund!

Trockeneis vergrößert bei der Sublimation sein Volumen um das 700 bis 1000fache! 

Eine FAQ zu Trockeneis gibt's hier: 

coditec online shop - Trockeneis FAQ


----------



## Maggats (24. September 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> -hängt von der Lagerung ab- draußen,wären es vllt. 1-2 Kg (schwer zu sagen)




wenns in der styropor box bleibt verdampft sogut wie garnichts. ich hatte im august 30 kg auf ein festival mitgenommen (nature one). mittwoch wurde angeliefert, ab in den keller mit der box. ab donnerstag morgens stand die kiste bis sonntag im auto im kofferraum, das auto stand dabei in der prallen sonne. selbst sonntag war noch etwas dice übrig.


----------



## hotfirefox (27. September 2009)

Also ich besorge mir Trockeneis entweder in der Firma oder bei Air Liquide


----------



## TrockeneisHH (24. Oktober 2009)

In der Kieler Straße ist die Firma *Wonsak*. 
Da kostet das Kilo *Trockeneis* ab *1,90 €.* 
Liegt mitten in Hamburg und ist gut zu erreichen.


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi
kennt ihr auch eine gute Möglichkeit in Berlin an DICE ranzukommen?
ich hab selbst zwar noch nicht geguckt aber Berlin ist ja so groß 
das es irgendwo ja jemanden geben muss der Dice verkauft xD


----------



## KvD (27. Oktober 2009)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Hi
> kennt ihr auch eine gute Möglichkeit in Berlin an DICE ranzukommen?
> ich hab selbst zwar noch nicht geguckt aber Berlin ist ja so groß
> das es irgendwo ja jemanden geben muss der Dice verkauft xD



Och in Berlin gibs einige du kannst für das Kilo ohne probleme 5€ Zahlen.

Der günstigste sitzt in Zossen, das ist eine Trockeneisreinigung, je nach Laune des chefs etwa 1€/kg.

Wo wohnst du denn genau in Berlin, vlt kann man ja mal zusammen was benchen


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Oktober 2009)

Zossen? das hört sich nach dem Ende der Welt an Oo mal kurz google konsumieren.... im Süden also... naja geht grad noch xD
Schön ich würde auch gerne mal in ner kleinen Runde benchen.
Wohnen tue ich in der einzigen Gegend in Marzahn die bewohnbar ist


----------



## KvD (27. Oktober 2009)

Marzahn, da kenne ich doch auch noch jemanden der am benchen ist


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Oktober 2009)

Schön^^ ich bin grad fleissig dabei mein Geld in Benchzeug zu investieren...
sch***** teuer der ganze kram -.- ....
Demnächst noch Digitalthermometer, Multimeter und K-Typ-Fühler kaufen...
Meine Geldbörse weint jetzt schon wieder xD

Kleine Gegenfrage^^ an welchem Ende von Berlin wohnst du?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal gib es nicht bei Linde trockeneis zu kaufen =?
Also der Frime die als erste denn Kühlschrank erfunden haben?


----------



## zcei (28. Oktober 2009)

Hmm kleine Runde benchen  wäre auch dabei 
Aber hab leider kein Benchzeug (ausser Hardware )
Mit dem Dice werd ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen^^ wenn ich noch iwo was finde lass ich es euch wissem.

MfG zcei


----------



## sinthor4s (28. Oktober 2009)

Noch einer  langsam kann man ja fast eine Benchsession für Weihnachten planen 

"Benchzeugs" hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch noch nicht (nicht mal wirklich Hardware) aber wenn man nicht übertreibt kann man günstig an alles kommen xD


----------



## KvD (28. Oktober 2009)

ich wohne in Tempelhof.

"Benchzeug" hab ich alles, pot, kokü, iso, alles da nur aktuell keine wirklich gute HW...

Wenn ihr wollt können wir was starten, ihr könnte ja mal nen thread im benchsession forum aufmachen...


----------



## sinthor4s (28. Oktober 2009)

KvD schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wollt können wir was starten, ihr könnte ja mal nen thread im benchsession forum aufmachen...



Ich habe mal einen Thread aufgemacht!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/74997-benchsession-berlin-planung.html


----------



## einsA (17. Dezember 2009)

es gibt auch trockeneis in einigen Apotheken wenn man nett fragt


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. Dezember 2009)

Aber Apotheke ist Teurer als Trockeneis-Direkt.
Meine Mutter arbeitet in einer und hat mal beim Großhändler angefragt.
Das Apothekendice ist gute 20% teurer.


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Juli 2010)

Geheimtip in Berlin 

Reinigung mit Trockeneis - Industrie Services Czech GmbH

Nur Pelets preis liegt bei 80ct bis 1€ das Kilo meist ganz frisch (die haben ne Eigene trockeneis maschine)

Nur Abholung :

*ISC Industrie Services Czech GmbH*
          Gartenstrasse 7
          15806 Zossen
          Telefon: 03377202730
          Telefax: 03377202732
         eMail: 
info@i–s–c–gmbh.de

Mo - FR (Sa ist auch nach absprache möglich , sollte aber am anfang der Woche erfolgen , da extra ein mitarbeiter dafür abgestellt wird)

Dice Boxen sollte man selber haben , aber wer es übertreiben will, soweit ich weiß haben die auch Ganz große (doppelt isoliert halten bis zu einer woche des Dice kalt) die man kaufen kann (100KG+ glaube 100€ oder so.)

Sehr nette Jungs dort , echt ne empfehlung für die in Berlin und umgebung Wohnen.
Die Firma ist zwar etwas Versteckt aber ohne weiteres zu finden (kleines industrie gelände , dort steht nen CO² tank und daneben isses gleich)


----------



## sinthor4s (26. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Info
Mal sehen, vielleicht schau ich da mal vorbei.


----------



## Chron-O-John (27. Juli 2010)

Falls du jemanden kennst, der in einer Apotheke arbeitet, da fällt immer recht viel ab.


----------



## zcei (27. Juli 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, werd da auch mal vorbei"schneien" 

Ist das mit dem Preis verhandlungssache, ode variieren die sooft, dass du nur nen ca Preis angibst?


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Juli 2010)

Na der preis richtet sich ja auch nach menge desto mehr desto weniger , ich hol meistens so 30kg. Und manchmal bekomme ich halt auch mal 35KG. für den gleichen preis (30€) , verhandlungsgeschick ist alles 

Ich hab aber bis jetzt nie mehr als 1€ des KG bezahlt.


----------



## zcei (27. Juli 2010)

Ok danke dir für die Info 

Wobei das ja schon gut außerhalb ist 
Aber kein Problem für Lichterfelder  40 Mins und Klimaanlage in den Minusbereich drehen


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob es in München günstiges Dice gibt?


----------



## der8auer (27. Juli 2010)

Da könntest du fündig werden: Unternehmen

In der Schönaicher Niederlassung zahle ich 70 Cent pro Kilo.


----------



## zøtac (27. Juli 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es in München günstiges Dice gibt?


Kommst auch aus München? 
Ich -hätte- vom Vinzenzmurr was bekommen, Dachau Bahnhofstraße wenns dir net zu weit ist.


----------



## Scytherlein (29. Juli 2010)

Das dice hol ich mir immer bei einer lindenapotheken filiale
Gruß Scytherlein


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Da könntest du fündig werden: Unternehmen
> 
> In der Schönaicher Niederlassung zahle ich 70 Cent pro Kilo.


Geil  kommst du auch aus der Gegend? Ich wohne gleich hinter Schönaich in Neuweiler ;D


Scytherlein schrieb:


> Das dice hol ich mir immer bei einer  lindenapotheken filiale
> Gruß Scytherlein


Lüg doch nicht, bis gestern wusstest du noch nicht mal was Dice ist *noob detected* ;D


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Da könntest du fündig werden: Unternehmen
> 
> In der Schönaicher Niederlassung zahle ich 70 Cent pro Kilo.



Danke für die Info 



zøtac schrieb:


> Kommst auch aus München?
> Ich -hätte- vom Vinzenzmurr was bekommen, Dachau Bahnhofstraße wenns dir net zu weit ist.



Gut Dachau ist mir ein wenig zu weit.
Aber meinst du dass die anderen Filialen auch DICE haben?

Auf jeden Fall werde ich mal nachfragen


----------



## zøtac (29. Juli 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denk schon, damit Kühlen die ja ihr Zeug (Fleisch etc.)


----------



## Stingray93 (29. Juli 2010)

trockeneis4you - Jetzt Online die Mobile Kälte bestellen!

+Schnelle Lieferung...und direkt in einer geeigneten Box zum lagern
kostet allerdings Relativ viel... aber ich bekomme Mitarbeiterrabatt
Auch wenn ich in einer ganz anderen Abteilung arbeite die damit nix zu tun hat...


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Da könntest du fündig werden: Unternehmen
> 
> In der Schönaicher Niederlassung zahle ich 70 Cent pro Kilo.


Ich will dich ja nicht entmutigen aber ich habe da mal angefragt, und die Fialie in Schönaich hat seit Ende letztem Jahres zu.


----------



## sn@ke (29. Juli 2010)

Wir beziehen immer von denen MB Trockeneis

Gruß Sn@ke


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich will dich ja nicht entmutigen aber ich habe da mal angefragt, und die Fialie in Schönaich hat seit Ende letztem Jahres zu.



Es gibt dort noch ne Andere Firma die das Zeugs auch verkaufen. ist ebenfalls in Schönaich hinterm Faulhaber. Ich weis allerdings weder wie die heißen, was das kostet noch ob sie das eis auch an privat verkaufen!


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Juli 2010)

Trockeneis-direkt oder bei diversen Firmen (zwar keine Pallets aber günstiger und man kann sie ja selber klein machen )


----------

